# Dream Trip



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

House(cali)---> Mammoth----> Tahoe----> Mt. Baker----> Whistler----> Breckenridge----> Vail----> Snobowl---> Bear Mtn---> Home


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee, The Canyons (park city), Snowbird, home. planning on doing this one in late Jan early Feb 2011!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

great to hear that your dreams are coming true!


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

You guys are lame.
Mine would be something like 
Home > Alaska > Whistler > Jackson > Brazil > New Zealand > Finland > Amsterdam > Home


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

amsterdam? :thumbsup:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> amsterdam? :thumbsup:


It doesn't have to be 100% snowboarding does it?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

thugit said:


> You guys are lame.
> Mine would be something like
> Home > Alaska > Whistler > Jackson > Brazil > New Zealand > Finland > Amsterdam > Home


Yeah I'm sure I'll be thinking "this is lame as I'm actually riding POW in WY and UT this winter!" :cheeky4:

my unrealistic any time soon dream trip would be heliboarding in AK and BC


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Whistler, Alaska, New Zealand, Australia


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i can see mammoth, park city, or breck happening when i have a car next winter but jay peak or k-ton will probably be the actual, simply to save gas money. freshman year of college though, i'll trek up with a friend or two to whistler.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

If I can't include places I've already been...
*Jackson Hole, Chile, Alaska* (and maybe Crested Butte? or Utah?)


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Coming from NZ: Whislter, Banff/Lake Louise, Alaska, Japan, Andorra, Home.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Just one place for the season. 

Now how do I get my hands on $100,000

Great Canadian Heli-Skiing - Season Pass - For serious powder snow lover -


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

I think i would take a private heli-tour of the hills in Nepal, ending with a week on the foot hills of Everest.

And then to follow this, I would have 3 weeks of scuba and massage in the Maldives.

If anyone can make this happen, PM me. :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

fattrav said:


> Andorra



:laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm pretty happy where I'm at this season. I might have to make a trip to Banff however if I ever actually send in my passport application, only about a 5 hour drive from here.

How gnarly is Banff anyways? All I really know is that it's massive.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You guys are crazy mine is this:

Home (utah): Ober Gatlinburg, TN: Mentone Alabama: Cataloochee: Ski Beech: Sugar Mountain: Home


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

part of my dream is coming true this Jan....Whistler!!!! 

Aside from that ---Mammoth, Jackson hole, maaaayyybbeeee Big Sky, free riding in New Zealand/Australia and of course Swiss/Austrian Alps

**pinch, pinch** YUP.....I dreaming


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I'm pretty happy where I'm at this season. I might have to make a trip to Banff however if I ever actually send in my passport application, only about a 5 hour drive from here.
> How gnarly is Banff anyways? All I really know is that it's massive.


It's worth going for the views alone. The scenery is spectacular! Louise has some good steeps on the backside (but rarely has good snow). Sunshine usually has good snow, but is either very flat or very steep due to it's weird layout. Make the trip, you're gonna get laid :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Alaska, Chile, Himalayas and Antarctica


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

From Micigan, i'd start going 13 hours east to loon..then id come back around 3 hours west and it up mount snow(carinthia), stratton, and stowe. Colorado next, do keystone/vail/snowmass/copper/breck etc etc, utah for park city next, zoom up to jackson wyoming then montana for big sky. Id hit up some alberta resorts like lake louise/sunsine, zoom west to whistler..south to lake tahoe and basically do nortstar/squaw/heavenly/sierra etc etc, south even more to mammoth, down again to bear, and finish at our house in brea,CA. Damn that trip would be epic


----------



## Xerc (Sep 13, 2010)

I've tried to do this for years, kicking horse - revelstoke - Whistler - Mount Baker - Big White - Red Mountain - Kimberly - Fernie - Home


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> :laugh:



Andorra looks like a decent enough place to go boarding. Plus its close to a few other pretty sweet places too.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

TransSiberian Railway: Moscow - Mongolia - China - Japan (Northern Hemisphere winter) - Australia (surf) - New Zealand, Argentina, Chile (Southern Hemisphere winter) - Brazil, Mexico, Hawaii (surf) - USA, Canada and to end it all Alaska (Northern Hemisphere winter). 

I was actually thinking about doing this but nobody else I know has the time...


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm looking to possibly punch my ticket to Vail this year. But, I think the ultimate is Whistler. I've been 11 times and without fail, it's off the chain.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm planning on flying into denver and renting a car and going to breckenridge, a basin, telluride, snowbird, canyons, and jackson hole this winter. if i want to go bigger i'll add big sky at the end after jackson


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Shocktroop why are you flying to Denver to rent a car from park city :dunno:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Shocktroop why are you flying to Denver to rent a car from park city :dunno:




heheh. well I'm meeting friends there. car rental may or not be required. either way it won't be me renting it.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Anywhere that it takes over 5 mins to get to the bottom of the hill would be my dream trip. 

Whistler and Banff are ones I hope to go to in the near future.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Telluride -> Jackson -> Whistler -> Alaska


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

roremc said:


> Just one place for the season.
> 
> Now how do I get my hands on $100,000
> 
> Great Canadian Heli-Skiing - Season Pass - For serious powder snow lover -




Jeez, I thought you were joking about the $100k until I clicked the link. That's just insane. I think I could win the fucking lottery and still be like, uh... HELL NO!


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

if i won the lottery i'd do it in a heartbeat. how awesome would that be... heliski/board to your hearts content all season long


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hopefully my dream trips will come true in the next few years or so. AK, Hokkaido, NZ, Chile or Argentina. There are def mountains I still want to hit stateside, but they're attainable...I've been hitting a few new mtns every yr.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

I want to try places special places like Iran or Kasakhstan.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

kazakstan has some unbelieveable mountains.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd like to visit Canada and spend a week or so up there but I'm not Allowed up there. I wish I never drove and drank.

so home (mn) Breck. Snowmass. Sunlight. Telluride. Purgatory. Taos. home


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Norman remember, your only not allowed there if you get caught!


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright, from my home in Calgary id go, Kicking Horse ----> REVELSTOKED (Love the hell out of this place, rode 60 fresh cm last week)---> Whistler ---> Alaska ---> Jackson Hole ---> New Zealand


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Retallack
Kicking Horse
Chilie
Hokkaido
Laax Switzerland


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Alaska > Japan > NZ > Chile > Switzerland > Mammoth > Back to BC and then do Island Lake Lodge > Revelstoke > Kicking horse > and finally Mt Cain > Home. That should be a full year of riding pow. I wouldent mind surfing in most of those spots either.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I would start at Kicking Horse, then Revelstoke, Chatter Creek, Big White and Baker before hoping on a flight to Bora Bora to warm up and rest.


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

Kitzbuhel, Austria. 

It'll happen. 

One day.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

A lot of love of Revelstoke in here, I like it!


----------



## birdhouse11 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Switzerland*

I just read this guide: www.wikiadult.org/wiki/Zurich and no my dream trip would be to fly go Zürich, Switzerland. Only minus about the place is that is crazy expensive.
Good things are the following.
-You only have to drive under one hour if you want to snowboard.
-Smoking culture is not as open as in Amsterdam, but very open.
-Girls are very beautiful and easy to approach.
-There are legal brothels.

Starting to save money.


----------

